# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Shakespeare cottage and nuestra casa treasure beach

## TiCtOc

Which do you prefer? Nuestra casa is in Billys bay and Shakespeare I think is more nearer to Jakes.

----------


## all smiles

i think it depends on your mode of transportation.
i don't know much about either, except that Shakespeare always looks well maintained and is centrally located if you are on foot.

----------


## TiCtOc

Thanks, Centrally located to where? are there any swimming pools near by I could use? How far is it from Jakes or Frenchamans?

----------


## Dwest

I'm not sure exactly where Shakespeare's is...in Calabash? If so,everything is walking distance.  We stay at a sunset Resort who has a pool and I know people come to eat lunch and swim. Sunset also has a cottage right on the water with a kitchen at a very reasonable rare.  Its a nice safe place to stay and a two minute walk to jakes and 4 to jack sprats. Jakes has a weird kind of a pool, nestled into the bar- restaurant...you're kind of on display and I've eaten there four times and went to spa twice and never saw anyone in it!?

----------

